# What was the Secret Behind Man Walking on Water???



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys

India TV was showing a clip in which an American man was walking on water in a swimming pool. There was another clip in which a magician walked in a tub filled with water.

An Indian magician was sitting in India TV studio and he was saying that its completely real, no camera trick, no transparent glass surface, nothing. Its a simple magic trick which any magician can do.

Its done using a technology and he claimed to tell the trick in last of program. But sadly I missed the program end and I was just wondering  did anyone watch the program till end and did they tell the secret behind it?


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

u talking about david blaine or chris angel ... its illusion how it si i dont know but they themselves say its illusion


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ It was a video which they got from somewhere. They didnt disclose where did they get it from? The man in video was unknown. He was walking in a swimming pool and the Indian magician "Mr. Bhandari" was claiming that he'll tell the simple technology behind it and everyone will be surprised after knowing it.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

Vishal check with this video

Search


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

Check this video...about david blaine's levitation stunt....
 I jus wonder how he does it...AXN channel has a special show on this man 
 which i think is aired on wednesdays at 9pm....correct me if m wrong.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxWeaevzc9o


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Check this video...about david blaine's levitation stunt....
> I jus wonder how he does it...AXN channel has a special show on this man
> which i think is aired on wednesdays at 9pm....correct me if m wrong.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxWeaevzc9o



i know the secret of levitation  that Blaine did


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> i know the secret of levitation  that Blaine did


 Hmm,,ill search it on youtube, u hav ne link?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Hmm,,ill search it on youtube, u hav ne link?


nope, but the levitation was an illusion.

His one feet(front part) was on ground and other on air.

One more trick was abt rotating hand thru shoulder joint by 360 degree

Here is the excerpt from a link provided by Charan:


> Did you ever notice how he ALWAYS turns his back on the people before he "levitates"? It has to do with how he's standing. He goes up on his toes or soemthing like that. He's not really levitating, but the way he's standing there and the angle he's at to the people, you can't see the front of his feet, so it LOOKS like he's levitating.



The Link: *www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread211841/pg1


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> nope, but the levitation was an illusion.
> 
> His one feet(front part) was on ground and other on air.
> 
> One more trick was abt rotating hand thru shoulder joint by 360 degree


They must hav adjusted the camera to an angle to get that...

But other of his stunts wer worth an applaud,, lyk sitting in ICE for a couple of days!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

So it was a trick not the real magic?


----------



## iMav (Jan 28, 2008)

david blaine and chris angel what they do is really great to watch though u know it is an illusion but to make it happen in a way that it does not appear as an illusion is really worthy of accolades


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

So do they hypnotize ppl like in levitation?


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> They must hav adjusted the camera to an angle to get that...
> 
> But other of his stunts wer worth an applaud,, lyk sitting in ICE for a couple of days!



yup ice one was really hard, but then the man is clever too.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup ice one was really hard, but then the man is clever too.


yea..rightly said...!



Vishal Gupta said:


> So it was a trick not the real magic?


A trick

The other name which comes 2 my mind while thinking of magic is david copperfield!!
 download the file from the link below for a magic program based on David...
 Well,,, the program creates nice illusion,,, dunno wat the devs have done in it..
 	*rapidshare.de/files/38430313/DavidCopperfield1.pps.html


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

how can a heavy object (the man in this case) can walk a water? its practically impossible. If his legs had some flat material such as plastic or anything is attached, then even there is very less chances... really a wierd stuff. its nothing but a illusion


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 28, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> yea..rightly said...!
> 
> 
> A trick
> ...


the card illusion is very simpple...!! it says the card you thought is now gone..!! But what it does is replace all the cards in the first set..

For eg; if the 1st set had, K spade, A clubs, J hearts, Q diamond, J spade.. and you are asked to think of one of them... lets say you think Q diamond..

In the 2nd set, when it shows that the card you thought is gone, it actually shows a new set... like, the remaining 4 cards are now - K diamond, J clubs, A spade, J hearts.. Simple..!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

@PCWORM
The 6 cards displayed in first step are totally different from the 5 cards in next step. Thats why you'll never find your chosen card.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 28, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> how can a heavy object (the man in this case) can walk a water? its practically impossible. If his legs had some flat material such as plastic or anything is attached, then even there is very less chances... really a wierd stuff. its nothing but a illusion


Theoretically, man can _walk_ on water.... that is, when his speed of walking is very fast (you can call that running... or something faster)..  Remember the small kid in 'The Incredibles'... that is possible..!


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> Theoretically, man can _walk_ on water.... that is, when his speed of walking is very fast (you can call that running... or something faster)..  Remember the small kid in 'The Incredibles'... that is possible..!



like this
*www.ri.net/schools/West_Warwick/manateeproject/Rainforest2/images/walk%20on%20water.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 28, 2008)

The oldest trick in walkin on water.... _*walk on glass submerged just below water level*_.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> So it was a trick not the real magic?


There is nothing called as "real magic" its just a art of illusion and tricks. David Blaine , chris angel david copperfield and other guys are experts in presenting these illusions and tricks in the correct way.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

@ koolbluez... lemme do once


----------



## virus_killer (Jan 29, 2008)

@ Vishal

Follow this link  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64560 to know the secret behind magic.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 29, 2008)

There is nothing called magic. You should have watched - "magician's secret revealed" on Star World. You might still get it in torrents.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 29, 2008)

So tell me one thing guys as I know very less about magical stuffs. Do they hypnotize ppl like everyone says or its just a trick always? Does hypnotism exist or not?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> So tell me one thing guys as I know very less about magical stuffs. Do they hypnotize ppl like everyone says or its just a trick always? Does hypnotism exist or not?


Hypnotism exists, but if magicians use it all the time can be debatable. The hypnotisim shown in magic shows and TV are fake. Most of the time the member from the "public" who jumps on to the stage will often be a insider ( for hypnotism tricks).


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

array vishal, do u want to walk on water ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ lol. I just wanted to go in depth. 
Thanks Charan.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

how can somebody walk on water??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2008)

^^surface tension?lol.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

^^


----------



## adi007 (Jan 29, 2008)

i dunno about walking but i have read about a person in karnataka who just sleeps in water along with his pics in the newspaper..he says he did that by yoga..
So if one can sleep in water why can't one walk..?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

Preeti Zinta said:
			
		

> vishal bhai ...... vishal bhai .......



arre .. will you stop telling bhai to everyone?


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't seen the show, but maybe it is because of Dilatant

Most of the magicians use Dilatant when doing such tricks.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i dunno about walking but i have read about a person in karnataka who just sleeps in water along with his pics in the newspaper..he says he did that by yoga..
> So if one can sleep in water why can't one walk..?


More like "floating" on water... I dont think its something great to swimmers...


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

ho man .. this video made it to the TV too  , TV9 Kannada new channel, my borther changed the channel before I could see what they were discussing


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

well if they can walk on water, why cant they stand ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 29, 2008)

I knew that its not true but I was eager to know whats the secret behind this magic? How did he do that? But now I know.


----------

